# Is this input lag?



## FightCat (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello, Specs first:


Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero X570
Ryzen 3 2200G
Crucial Basics 2666 Mhz 4GB*2 RAM
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 4GB
120 GB SSD, 1TB HDD

Monitor Samsung LC27HG70QQMXUF. QHD, 1ms 144Hz HDR
Keyboard: Logitech G213, mouse is HyperX Pulsefire Core RGB

While playing Warzone, the mouse does not move as fast as it's supposed to according to the sensitivity, it moves slower and skipping so. Somebody mentioned setting poll rate of the mouse at 250hz solved their problem although I wasn't sure if our problems were identical, however it made it worse in my case, the mouse movement became always skipping and slower. I set it back at 500hz to make it better however the problem does not go away.

Is this what they call input lag and does it have anything to do with my monitor? I hope it's not because I spent a lot on it.

Thanks.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 22, 2020)

Polling rate always should be set as high as available, preferably 1000Hz but 500Hz will be ok too.

What is your fps in this game? Pretty often people describe "slow mouse movement" in game and after deeper investigation it turns out to be not a problem with mouse but low fps in game.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 22, 2020)

Input Lag Testing - TFTCentral
					

An article looking at input lag in displays, what causes it and how it can be measured accurately (and not so accurately)




					www.tftcentral.co.uk
				




"Input lag is described as the lag between the output from a graphics card and the image which is displayed on the screen you are using. "


----------



## FightCat (Jun 23, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Polling rate always should be set as high as available, preferably 1000Hz but 500Hz will be ok too.
> 
> What is your fps in this game? Pretty often people describe "slow mouse movement" in game and after deeper investigation it turns out to be not a problem with mouse but low fps in game.



It is around 60-80. I am aware enough that it is not an FPS issue. The rest of the image is smooth as mouse movement acts up


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 23, 2020)

When you mean it's "skipping", is it actually like skipping? As in it's jumping on the screen, not gliding? Or like it's lagging behind where you've actually placed the cursor?
Input lag is when the screen reacts noticeably after you've done an input. So say you move the mouse, and then you feel a delay after it before anything happens on screen; that's input lag. Move the mouse......... view is moved on screen.

Skipping is if it's like jumping from point to point. This could be the result of a low polling rate. I use 2000Hz on my mouse, and I've not noticed any skipping in any game, including Warzone. Maybe 500Hz is just too slow? It's only reporting a change every 1/500th of a second, so if you move more than 500 pixels in one second it will "skip" over some pixels, which could be noticeable depending on how fast you move and what resolution you're playing at. But that should only apply for quick and large movements, not for just general aiming. 500Hz should be plenty for that. 

Check your windows mouse settings and make sure mouse smoothing and acceleration is off. Smoothing makes precise aiming impossible and the acceleration curve in Windows is just.. awful. Mouse accel can be okay if you've got a linear curve, but Windows' curve makes no sense and therefore is trash. I recommend turning both off.

I don't remember if Warzone has a "raw mouse input" setting, if it does, turn it on.

The best thing you could do is check if your phone has a slowmotion mode (with as high Hz as possible, lower resolution if you have to) and try recording both your mouse movement and the screen in that mode than upload that video. That way we can see what's actually happening without you needing to explain it.

BTW, why did you get one of the best X570 boards and then pair it with... the rest of your build? That seems way overkill, in a bad way. Like, you could have gotten a board 1/4 of the price and gotten a much better GPU/CPU/RAM and be much better off. Or are you just upgrading parts one at a time and preparing for a jump to 3rd/4th gen Ryzen?


----------



## FightCat (Jun 23, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Input Lag Testing - TFTCentral
> 
> 
> An article looking at input lag in displays, what causes it and how it can be measured accurately (and not so accurately)
> ...



Thanks will do that.



kayjay010101 said:


> When you mean it's "skipping", is it actually like skipping? As in it's jumping on the screen, not gliding? Or like it's lagging behind where you've actually placed the cursor?
> Input lag is when the screen reacts noticeably after you've done an input. So say you move the mouse, and then you feel a delay after it before anything happens on screen; that's input lag. Move the mouse......... view is moved on screen.
> 
> Skipping is if it's like jumping from point to point. This could be the result of a low polling rate. I use 2000Hz on my mouse, and I've not noticed any skipping in any game, including Warzone. Maybe 500Hz is just too slow? It's only reporting a change every 1/500th of a second, so if you move more than 500 pixels in one second it will "skip" over some pixels, which could be noticeable depending on how fast you move and what resolution you're playing at. But that should only apply for quick and large movements, not for just general aiming. 500Hz should be plenty for that.
> ...



What an elaborate answer.

It is skipping. It does not glide AND slow down. This is not input lag then.

I came across the problem when the mouse was on 1000hz polling rate. What is a 2000hz mouse, I actually had looked up for one yesterday.

Warzone have those settings you speak of, both should be turned off, will double-check.

And onto the question I inevitably come across with since building this rig: I needed a PC up and running ASAP however I am a gamer and would like to turn it into a gaming beast eventually. That's why I splashed the cash into a few-years-proof motherboard upon which I'll be installing a Ryzen 4000 series CPU and 3000 series RTX GPU when they come out as I save money meanwhile.

Thank you.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 23, 2020)

if you have 3rd party software for your mouse, disable it and test. The only win10 mouse settings that matter for gaming are in this image. The enhanced pointer precision especially can cause issues in some games.


----------



## FightCat (Jun 23, 2020)

The problem first appeared when HyperX Ngenuity software was not on. I ran it assuming it could help - it didn't.

Will check those when I get back home.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 23, 2020)

FightCat said:


> What an elaborate answer.
> 
> It is skipping. It does not glide AND slow down. This is not input lag then.
> 
> I came across the problem when the mouse was on 1000hz polling rate. What is a 2000hz mouse, I actually had looked up for one yesterday.


My bad, I for some reason thought my mouse was 2000Hz. It's 1000Hz, so there should be no issue with 1000Hz.



FightCat said:


> Warzone have those settings you speak of, both should be turned off, will double-check.


Windows has those settings in the mouse settings too. Make sure those are off as well. As @DeathtoGnomes mentions, pointer precision is what I called mouse smoothing. I believe there should be a mouse acceleration option too, but I'm not 100% if it's been removed or relocated to another section.



FightCat said:


> And onto the question I inevitably come across with since building this rig: I needed a PC up and running ASAP however I am a gamer and would like to turn it into a gaming beast eventually. That's why I splashed the cash into a few-years-proof motherboard upon which I'll be installing a Ryzen 4000 series CPU and 3000 series RTX GPU when they come out as I save money meanwhile.


That's what I figured. It's a good idea, I know it's a great board so you have excellent upgrade potential. I didn't mean to come off as rude in my reply. Just seemed kinda funny to spend as much on your mobo as you did CPU+GPU  if that was your final build plan


----------



## FightCat (Jun 23, 2020)

No probs, answered that question for at least 5 times before LOL

Oh and another note, it became worse when I downgraded polling rate. I wonder if it has something to do with my mouse trying to catch up with 27'' 1440p 100Hz display.

My CPU & GPU usage is most of the time %100 in-game and RAM usage tops ~7500 MB, so I ordered a better kit of 16GB RAMs to see if it will help.


----------



## eRtiToDaChanGeh (Jun 23, 2020)

Hello, I had a similar problem that I did not manage to solve completely or at least I think so, even so if I managed to reduce the entry delay in warzone, for some reason it is automatically set to high speed in the task manager, so the CPU takes longer for logger mouse and keyboard movements, try doing the following:


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 23, 2020)

FightCat said:


> Oh and another note, it became worse when I downgraded polling rate. I wonder if it has something to do with my mouse trying to catch up with 27'' 1440p 100Hz display.


Nah, I also have a 1440p 144Hz monitor so there shouldn't be an issue.



FightCat said:


> My CPU & GPU usage is most of the time %100 in-game and RAM usage tops ~7500 MB, so I ordered a better kit of 16GB RAMs to see if it will help.


100% CPU.. Could be stutter. That would make sense actually. 
Download MSI Afterburner and go to settings > monitoring > enable monitoring of Frametimes. Check the frametimes on a secondary monitor (or just have the game in windowed mode) and see if they're spiking when you experience the skips. For 60 FPS you should be around 16ms, and the line should be relatively flat. Spikes of upto ~25ms or lower than 16ms shouldn't be noticeable, but if you're getting 30, 40, 50, etc., then that's probably the issue. Numbers will change depending on what your FPS is, obviously. You want the line to be relatively flat, if it's up and down and up and down, coinciding with the skips, then that's what you're experiencing.
If that is the issue, you can try downloading LatencyMon and seeing what is causing the stutters.


----------



## FightCat (Jun 23, 2020)

eRtiToDaChanGeh said:


> Hello, I had a similar problem that I did not manage to solve completely or at least I think so, even so if I managed to reduce the entry delay in warzone, for some reason it is automatically set to high speed in the task manager, so the CPU takes longer for logger mouse and keyboard movements, try doing the following:
> 
> View attachment 159924



Now that is an idea thanks.



kayjay010101 said:


> Nah, I also have a 1440p 144Hz monitor so there shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 100% CPU.. Could be stutter. That would make sense actually.
> ...



Game FPS is smooth when this happens, to reiterate, in case you missed.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 23, 2020)

FightCat said:


> Now that is an idea thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Game FPS is smooth when this happens, to reiterate, in case you missed.


FPS might be smooth, but FPS is only sampled a few times a second. Frametimes is sampled every millisecond. It might be stutters that FPS isn't picking up. You can have massive stutter problems at 100FPS.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2020)

Your game is taking up too much of your CPU, and in their infinite wisdom, the devs decided it would be a good idea to run the process at high priority by default. As a result, your frames are taking priority over mouse input. Change the process priority, as @eRtiToDaChanGeh above said. If that doesn't work, limit your frames a bit lower to give your CPU some free time to process your mouse movements.


----------



## FightCat (Jun 25, 2020)

Capping framerate at 60 in-game seems to have resolved most of the issue. Hiccups and FPS stutters are all around and I attribute that to to lack of RAM. Let's see how it will fare with 16GB DDR 3000Mhz.


----------



## FightCat (Oct 4, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> When you mean it's "skipping", is it actually like skipping? *As in it's jumping on the screen, not gliding? Or like it's lagging behind where you've actually placed the cursor?
> Input lag is when the screen reacts noticeably after you've done an input. So say you move the mouse, and then you feel a delay after it before anything happens on screen; that's input lag. Move the mouse......... view is moved on screen.*
> 
> Skipping is if it's like jumping from point to point. This could be the result of a low polling rate. I use 2000Hz on my mouse, and I've not noticed any skipping in any game, including Warzone. Maybe 500Hz is just too slow? It's only reporting a change every 1/500th of a second, so if you move more than 500 pixels in one second it will "skip" over some pixels, which could be noticeable depending on how fast you move and what resolution you're playing at. But that should only apply for quick and large movements, not for just general aiming. 500Hz should be plenty for that.
> ...



I am sorry to have to necro this topic but I wouldn't want to waste a discussion so recent.

My problem has shifted from stuttering, after adding new RAM, to gliding as described in the bolded part.

It is not a constant lag - it seems fine for some time and then it decides to give me an input lag as in keyboard and mouse's responses either follow behind or keep on despite I release the button.

I have switched MW.exe from High priority to Normal and that gave enormous stuttering so I switched it one notch above at Above Normal, to no avail.

I have been switching monitor refresh rates, and capping/uncapping FPS etc. and did not find an ultimate solution.

I am beginning to think Ryzen 3 2200G is the failure behind all this however I don't understand as there are people on Youtube playing Warzone on this CPU, why me?

Any ideas?


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 4, 2020)

Capping framerate to 60 fps helped right? Means CPU bottleneck most likely.

Your CPU is utilising 100% of itself to keep up with the GPU and thus stuttering.  But when you cap fps, CPU utilisation drops (to say 70-80%) and stuttering decreases.

Although before writing off the CPU, do a fresh Windows re-install. Windows picks up so many garbage in its lifetime that it automatically gets bogged down.


----------



## FightCat (Oct 4, 2020)

Removed Overwolf software (overlay)
Installed Bitsum's Park Control tool and applied Bitsum's performance profile
Disabled Global C States from AMD CBS in BIOS 

and on an AMD article *here*:

- Disabled full screen optimization
- Set GPU Priority to 8 and Priority to 6 in System Profile Tasks 
- Optimized TCP via TCP Optimizer tool

Problem solved entirely even though I moved up to 2560*1440 resolution.

I don't know which one did but something was definitely blocking CPU from allocating its resources fully and accurately so.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 5, 2020)

FightCat said:


> Problem solved entirely even though *I moved up to 2560*1440 resolution*.
> 
> I don't know which one did but something was definitely blocking CPU from allocating its resources fully and accurately so.


Most likely this. Now it's GPU-bottlenecked, which is a good thing btw.

Bottlenecking 101:

Scenario 1 – CPU @ near 100% and GPU @ less than 90%. CPU Bottleneck = bad!!!

Scenrio 2 – CPU @ less than 80% and @ more than 90%. GPU Bottlenck = system working as intended.


----------



## mytenore (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey, guys! I have the same problem. Just exactly as you described. But I feel that mouse lag/delay/stutter even in Windows not only in games. I tried everything, fresh Win10 install 3 times, formatting drive C completely, tried other ports. Bios updates. C state disable, etc... Tried every possible trick with no results. It looks like my Asrock z390 Phantom mini Itx board is causing problems... Same mouse on my laptop - bo problem, another mouse on my pc - same lag even after clean Win installation... I read articles where people had such issues and only after changing the mobo with all other components the same the problem was solved. So probably I am going to do so. I hope Asrock can RMA the mobo though it’s been more than a year. And the biggest question - why it started only now after working more than a year with no issues?!


----------



## FightCat (Oct 5, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Most likely this. Now it's GPU-bottlenecked, which is a good thing btw.
> 
> Bottlenecking 101:
> 
> ...



Maybe. I can't exactly recall if I had tried that res before so I am not sure. Still it's all good now.

@mytenore Please check this article to see if anything might work for you.


----------



## FightCat (Oct 10, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Most likely this. Now it's GPU-bottlenecked, which is a good thing btw.
> 
> Bottlenecking 101:
> 
> ...



I can assuredly confirm that this was the case.

Yesterday, wanting to get more FPS, I downgraded back to 1080p and input lag immediately appeared, ceteris paribus.

So you were right all along, good sir.


----------



## guimaster2 (Oct 16, 2020)

I had problems with my mouse lagging on doom 2016 and eternal, and solved the problem by disabling the CPU CORE BOOST (AMD) on my MB (try hyperthread for Intel). I use fx 8350 16gb ram and gtx 970, and now playing those games at 60fps.
Dunno how it worked, but it did. Tested it all along and now no problems. My pc is for gaming only and I don't seem to need CPU BOOST turned ON.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 17, 2020)

Cod has some weird lag sometimes, if you get a latency spike it will ignore input for a few frames one night it drove me so nuts I replaced the mouse to no avail 

and yes your cpu is underpowered for cod its a bit of a cpu whore


----------

